# HTC device capacitive keypad softkeys / buttons files?



## kaijura (Sep 2, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has an idea where I could look to modify the keypad behavior with CM7/9/AOSP builds.
It seems something with this build is causing the keypad to turn off when the screen is off, and I can only turn them on when playing with brightness settings again...

Been searching on google and not really coming up with much information other than "you have a defective device", "I got a replacement", etc...


----------



## kaijura (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I found out how to change it post-boot for ICS. Seems like it's in /system/framework/framework-res.apk in /res/values/arrays.xml and under the section "config_autoBrightnessButtonBacklightValues". Needs a decompiler to find the folder/values.

Now just to figure out where the file is prior to building.


----------

